# removing print froma shirt



## graham (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi

My football team has reacently got a new sponsor and we had the company's name printed on the shirts. Since it was printed the sponsor has pulled out and we are now left with a name we don't want. Does any body know if we can remove the name that is already printed because we can't afford to buy new shirts?

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT

THNAKS


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

graham said:


> Hi
> 
> My football team has reacently got a new sponsor and we had the company's name printed on the shirts. Since it was printed the sponsor has pulled out and we are now left with a name we don't want. Does any body know if we can remove the name that is already printed because we can't afford to buy new shirts?
> 
> ...


perhaps you can print over it. 
I guess the easy way to do this would be to use an Opaque Digital Transfer. These are not expensive to make.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If they were screenprinted with plastisol you could use spot cleaner to remove the print. Heat pressed, you might be able to remove it by repressing it on to a piece of copy paper (not sure, someone else will know more). As tbot said blanking over it with a piece of opaque transfer paper is another option. It partly depends on the print in question.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Depending on where the company name is, you could possibly add a patch over the top of the name?


----------

